# Rüstungsschmied/Quest



## Sketty (27. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem Rüstungsschmied zu werden. Ich habe in Eisenschmiede, den Auftrag bekommen eingige verschnörkelte Mithrildinge herzustellen. Dieses habe ich ja noch nicht gelernt. Also habe ich hier bei buffed nachgelesen wie es geht. Hier steht, das ich in Sturmwind im Zwergenvirtel mit Hank dem Hammer sprechen soll. Er gibt mir eine Quest etwas herzustellen und dann gehts weiter nach Beutebuch. So nun kann ich mit Hank aber nicht sprechen. Ich habe einen Schmiedeskill von 271 bin selber schon Level 58 und fals es noch wichtig ist Bergau 300. Und hier steht das man da schon sehr lange mit ihm sprechen können sollte. Ich weiss das er goldene Armschienen haben möchte, habe ich vorsichtshalber schon erstellt, war auch schon in Beutebucht. Dort kann ich die Typen vom Mithrilorden auch nicht anreden.

Habe ich irgendeine Vorgeschichte übersehen? Irgendeine Vorquest oder ähnliches? Oder mache ich was anderes falsch?

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## phexus (2. Dezember 2008)

bei der Horde läuft das so oder ähnlich: der Schmied will von dir ein paar Plattesachen geschmiedet haben. Das hab ich schon recht lowgemacht.. kann mich nicht mehr erinnern.. 2006. Danach bekommt man erst die Quest von dem Typen (Ochso) neben dem Schmied, der einen nach BB schickt.


----------



## Primus Pilus (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich denke mal, du hast die Quest vom Zwerg im Schlingendorntal schon gemacht, sonst wärst du kaum schon auf 271...

Hast du beim Schüler des Zwerges - dem Nachtelfen in Gadgetzan - die Folge-Schmiedequests fertig gemacht? Er gibt dir die restlichen Pläne für die Rüstungsschmied-Quests im Tausch für andere Mithril-Rüstungsteile.

Keine Ahnung, ob das was hilft.

Primus Pilus


----------



## Sketty (2. Dezember 2008)

Achso, könnte sein. Wurde auf jeden Fall von jemanden dort hin geschickt. Und dort wollte er jede Menge 
Thorium oder Mithril, weiss es nicht mehr so genau. Da ging es aber um die Rezepte für Imperialle Rüstungen.
Das weiss ich noch ganz genau. Habe diese aber abgebrochen, weil ich Platz für andere Quests brauchte. Wenn
es die Folgeqests sind, kann ich die ja noch mal annehmen. Wenn ich aber in Eisenschmiede den
Rüstungsschmiedequest wieder abgebrochen habe, da ich ja glaubt das er nicht funktioniert. Kann ich dann 
trotzdem die Folgequest, wenn es sie denn sind, weitermachen? Weil wenn ich wieder die Quest vom Rüstungsschmied
annehme, kann ich trotzdem nicht mehr Hank den Hammer ansprechen.


----------



## Primus Pilus (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

also, der Zwerg mit der Quest für die Imperiale Rüstung (Thoriumbruderschaft) in Gadgetzan ist NICHT der Schüler vom Zwerg aus dem Schlingendorntal.
Die Imperiale Rüstung brauchst du, um später überhaupt auf 300 zu kommen.

Der Schüler ist der Nachelf ("Telonis"?) an der Schmiede in Gadgetzan. Dieser hat drei Fertigungsquests... du mußt Teile herstellen, die dir der Zwerg aus dem Schlingendorntal beigebracht hat und dem Nachtelf bringen. Im Tausch bringt er dir weitere Pläne für verschnörkelte Mithrilteile bei.

Diese Teile sind die, die du brauchst, um Rüstungsschmied zu lernen und die dir vielleicht fehlen.

Spreche mal mit dem Nachtelf... bzw. vielleicht hast du ja die Quest vom Zwerg aus dem Schlingendorntal, die dich zu dem Schüler schickt, abgebrochen.
Reit mal zu ihm hin und sehe nochmal nach. Ohne diese Quest (vom Schlingendorntal-Zwerg) wird der Nachtelf wahrscheinlich nicht die Fertigungsquests für dich haben.

Mit irgendeinem Hank hat die Rüstungsschmiede-Quest gar nichts zu tun... wo soll das stehen... habe extra nochmal bei Buffed hier nachgesehen und finde nichts... kann mich auch gar nicht an sowas erinnern.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Sketty (4. Dezember 2008)

Also ich kann weder Hank den Hammer in Stumwind,
den Zwerg in Schlingendorntal
noch einen Nachtelfen in Gaz. anprechen. Da gibts keinen Ausrufezeichen, noch Sprechblase.

Das mit Hank dem Hammer, habe ich von hier http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=5283 her


----------



## Primus Pilus (5. Dezember 2008)

Sketty schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem Rüstungsschmied zu werden. Ich habe in Eisenschmiede, den Auftrag bekommen eingige verschnörkelte Mithrildinge herzustellen.



So, jetzt nochmal... im Anfangspost steht, daß du die Quest, für die du die verschnörkelten Mithrildinge herstellen mußt, schon hast... also brauchst du doch die Vorquest mit dem Hank gar nicht mehr... vielleicht gibt er die Quest nur Zwergen... das gibts mehrfach...

Oder brech die Herstellquest ab und guck dann, ob der Hank dir eine Quest gibt.

Ich würde sonst noch vorschlagen, daß du auch mal bei der Schmiede in Sturmwind nachsiehst, als Mensch hat die Questreihe dort begonnen.

Und die Quest mit Galvan hast du noch überhaupt nicht gemacht? (Galvan ist der Zwerg mitten im Schlingendorntal bei Zul Gurub)...

Kann es sein, daß du die Herstellquest bis Telonis schon gemacht hast und die Pläne verkauft hast? Das kann man nämlich, wäre natürlich blöd.

Also ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich jetzt langsam leider auch nicht mehr weiter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn wirklich gar nichts mehr geht, die Teile von einem anderen Schmied herstellen lassen und gut ist.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Stuma (5. Dezember 2008)

Die Reihenfolge ist doch:

-Hank der Hammer, Sturmwind 

-dann zu dem Schmied in Beutebucht

-dann zu Mc Gavan im Schlingendorntal (bei der Instanz)

-dann nach Tanaris (Gadgetzan)


wenn du diese Questreihe durch hast, hast du die Rezepte und kannst den Rüstungsschmied in Eisenschmiede anreden.


----------



## Sketty (5. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn ich jetzt diese Reihenfolge lese, sollte meine Lücke bei Mc Gawan bei der Instanz sein. Hoffe ich doch. Der wollte dort auch etliche Rohstoffe, die ich abgebrochen hatte.


----------



## Stuma (5. Dezember 2008)

Sketty schrieb:


> Also wenn ich jetzt diese Reihenfolge lese, sollte meine Lücke bei Mc Gawan bei der Instanz sein. Hoffe ich doch. Der wollte dort auch etliche Rohstoffe, die ich abgebrochen hatte.



Ja, sehr nervige Quest, viel farmerei, das wird aber in Tanaris nicht besser, da musst du halt durch.  ;-)


----------



## Primus Pilus (5. Dezember 2008)

Sketty schrieb:


> Also wenn ich jetzt diese Reihenfolge lese, sollte meine Lücke bei Mc Gawan bei der Instanz sein. Hoffe ich doch. Der wollte dort auch etliche Rohstoffe, die ich abgebrochen hatte.



Na, Halleluja!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Endlich gehts weiter... viel Erfolg und Spaß noch!

Grüße
Primus Pilus

PS: Mich hat diese Aussage irritiert, sonst wären wir vielleicht schon früher zum Ziel gekommen:



Sketty schrieb:


> Achso, könnte sein. Wurde auf jeden Fall von jemanden dort hin geschickt. Und dort wollte er jede Menge
> Thorium oder Mithril, weiss es nicht mehr so genau. Da ging es aber um die Rezepte für *Imperialle Rüstungen*.
> Das weiss ich noch ganz genau.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodulf (9. Dezember 2008)

Der Mithrilorden will glaub 120 Mithrilbarren haben + die "paar" die du dann in gadgetztan benötigst

Mithril habe ich immer im Ödlandgefarmt, da kommen locker 30-40 Barren in 1-2h zusammen + einen Batzen Eisen wenn man eine Runde dreht, ansonsten einfach von Loch Modan aus links in die Gegend mit den Drachen und dann runter bis in die Hölle der Oger, da bekommste dein Mithril zusammen und die Platteus zwischen den Bergen mit den Steinelementaren nicht vergessen, am Besten ist es nach einem Serverneustart, so zumindest mein Gefühl.

Für den Thoriumquest (der Rüstungschmiedequest) benötigt man glaube 135 Thoriumbarren + die, die man dann noch zum skillen benötigt, das ist dann schon schwerer, ich habe bisher keinen so guten spot zum farmen gefunden, wie bspw. im Ödland/Mithril, in den westlichen und östlichen ist es mässig und in gadgetztan geht es meiner meinung nach gar nicht im Un'Goro habe ich auch kaum welches gefunden, da ich auch noch am skilln bin werde ich als nächstes siltihius und Winterquell mal besuchen, da war ich nämlich noch nie trotz lvl 62 ^^ (am Besten Freitag früh, wenn wieder alle Server down sind und ich abkotze, weil ich nur Freitags zocken kann)


----------



## Sketty (10. Dezember 2008)

Thorium wird für mich gerade leichter sein zu sammeln, da ich mit meinem Char und meinem momentanen Level in den Gegenden unterwegs bin, wo es das viel gibt. Östl. Pl, Westl. Pl, Brennende Steppe. Mithril gibt es zum Glück auch dort aber leider weniger.


----------



## Bighorn (23. Dezember 2008)

Warum soweit reisen ?
Mithril,-Thoriumvorkommen sowie reiches Thoriumvorkommen gibt es im Un'Gorokrater grad genug.
Zudem braucht man für die zu schmiedende Rüstung noch die bunten Steinchen aus dem Krater.


----------

